# Supra Max Tuning



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

I am no pro tuner, but wouldn't you want to move the cam toward the cable to get less lean? Or is this a left hand bow?

Go


----------



## WOA Archery (Aug 18, 2011)

I was always told to shim the cam towards the lean. I can get the lean out no problem but it tears a horrible whole. I have to leave the cam top to the left to get the hole to get better in the paper.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

So you moved the bottom cam to the left to put some pre-lean into it....correct?

Always move the bottom cam towards the tear. 

Start by setting that top cam back to plumb. 

How is the flex guard set?.... left tear troubles could indicate you need to tighten it down a bit. 

Left tears aren't very common with these bows.....unless your draw length is long....you're too far into the grip....or face contact.

All things to consider.


----------



## WOA Archery (Aug 18, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> So you moved the bottom cam to the left to put some pre-lean into it....correct?
> 
> Always move the bottom cam towards the tear.
> 
> ...


Yes everything you sAid I have tried. The only thing I haven't changed is anchor (face contact). Never had a problem with to much of it in the pat with other bows. I have heard that left tears are very common, but you can't always believe what you hear either. Thanks for the help. I am at a lose really. Please keep the suggestions coming. Thanks


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

What is the limb sequence?


----------



## WOA Archery (Aug 18, 2011)

This is if you were holding the bow as to shoot it
When I got it:
137,131
136,137

What I changed it too:
136,131
137,137

That is what was recommended to me by PSE, but it is a rule that the stiffest limb should be on top left. Or that is what I was told by PSE. Thanks


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I run my stiffest on the top left. Yours should be fine. 

Tell me the shim sequence on the bottom cam.


----------



## WOA Archery (Aug 18, 2011)

It was 2 mediums string side 1 medium cable side
Now it is 
1 medium 2 thins string side and 1 medium 1 thin cable side


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

WOA Archery said:


> It was 2 mediums string side 1 medium cable side
> Now it is
> 1 medium 2 thins string side and 1 medium 1 thin cable side


Can you post a pic of an arrow alongside the bottom cam?....or just tell me how much pre-lean it has?

Are you running the string stop? Is the flex guard set so the cables are clearing it? Running the factory PSE cable slide?


----------



## WOA Archery (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't have pics because we have closed the shop due to the weather big winter storm in Alabama equals mass chaos haha.
Everything is factory
I can tighten the flex slide more before it is bottomed out but it is not loosen much. 
The bottom cam doesn't have much pre lean at all. 
I was able to be a pretty much straight high tare before I took the blade rest off to try and HDX but I had to per lean the top cam drastically to the left to get that tare


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

WOA Archery said:


> I don't have pics because we have closed the shop due to the weather big winter storm in Alabama equals mass chaos haha.
> Everything is factory
> I can tighten the flex slide more before it is bottomed out but it is not loosen much.
> The bottom cam doesn't have much pre lean at all.
> I was able to be a pretty much straight high tare before I took the blade rest off to try and HDX but I had to per lean the top cam drastically to the left to get that tare


I grew up in Madison/Huntsville and Fayetteville. My family is scattered all over there. We bought land there a year ago and we are trying to move back. 

It sounds like you just need more pre-lean in the bottom cam. Move it left again, it will significantly reduce the amount of lean you run in the top. Another .020 (thin) should be plenty.


----------



## WOA Archery (Aug 18, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> I grew up in Madison/Huntsville and Fayetteville. My family is scattered all over there. We bought land there a year ago and we are trying to move back.
> 
> It sounds like you just need more pre-lean in the bottom cam. Move it left again, it will significantly reduce the amount of lean you run in the top. Another .020 (thin) should be plenty.


I will give it a try if that doesn't work I am at a lose for sure. I really appreciate your time and effort to help. Take care


----------



## SynapsesFire (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a supra max and found I needed a few star twists in my right side of the y cable, that brought the tear back and I was able to get a bullet hole, I found that when I put an arrow to the top cam it pointed at the dloop, as long as it is parrallel at full draw you should be good to go, pm me if you need too


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

great info


----------

